# Puzzling Pain "Episodes" for our Dog



## reddogsfan (Nov 18, 2013)

Our 12 yr. old female has been having sudden pain episodes for the past week after she has been relaxed and lying down. She will startle after a deep sleep and whine in pain as she tries get her footing. Her right front shoulder area is often lifted and seems to be the source. After she puts weight on her foot she gains control of the pain and her balance and then just wants to pace and be active because "settling" worries her. Her "gait" seems fine otherwise and after x-rays and exams at the vet we still have no answers. The vet has housed her for 2 days but never seen the "episodes." We're trying anti-anxiety drugs and pain drugs as well as treating for anaplasmosis with doxycycline but the episodes continue. Neurological consults are the vets next idea. Have any of you Vizsla owners any ideas to offer? Hard on all of us to have this going on!


----------



## giandaliajr (Nov 24, 2012)

maybe a recurrent shoulder dislocation? Possibly when she lays down a certain way it dislocates and then after she stands up and puts pressure it goes back to its proper position. Although I would think the vet might have guessed that. Maybe research how to diagnose and fix a dislocation, and try it the next time an episode happens.


----------

